# Disk 2% full - recording due in 5 minutes - hiccup "Not enough space"?



## G4DDS (Jul 19, 2012)

Setup a series link for "How the Universe Works" on Discovery HD. When I checked my planned recordings at 6PM, the 9PM showing of How the Universe Works was scheduled as expected.

Happened to check the schedule at 8:55PM and discovered that although the next two weeks of planned recordings were still there, the 9PM showing of How the Universe Works had disappeared. Checked the hiccups and the reason for not recording was that there was either not enough room for the recording or it predicted there would not be enough room when the recording was due?

Very odd considering I only have 3 recordings to watch, the disk is only 2% full and all my planned recordings for the next two weeks are still scheduled!

I left the box alone till 8:59 PM when it should have started recording (I have 2 minutes pre-padding so I gave it an extra minute) and it had not sorted itself out so I had to start the recording manually.

Anyone any ideas what happened?


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

I've never seen this on my box. Even when full it should just delete the oldest show(s) to record the new one (unless you have every show set to save until I delete). 

Have you tried scheduling another recording to see if it happens again? 

If it does recur, the only suggestion is a cold reboot, then call Virgin if that doesn't fix it.


----------



## G4DDS (Jul 19, 2012)

I have posted this on the Virgin Support forums as well. They thought it might have been a conflict with a suggested recording but I have suggestions switched off.

After I had posted last night I noticed that the hicupps for all episodes of this series link (i.e. the premiere and repeat showings) for the next two weeks were reporting the same error message about not having enough space. This was completely bizarre as it had several other pages of planned recordings all of which it was happy to record.

Later on in the night it sorted itself out with next weeks epsiode appearing in the planned recordings. The hiccups had also correctly updated itself in that the repeat showings now gave the expected message (i.e. won't be recorded because of the 28 day rule).

Still at a loss as to why it did this. If I had not been in I assume it would have automatically scheduled a repeat showing once it had sorted itself out (would have been annoying if it was something live or that wasn't repeated). I suppose it would have been intersting if I had just left it (instead of forcing it to record it) just to see what it actually did.


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

The only guess I can make is that an error in the guide or meta data for the series caused the TiVo to think that each episode was larger than the entire hard drive. 

We may never know, but at least it is fixed.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

A season pass marked as Keep Until I Delete will reserve disk space for the set number of episodes in the guide data up to the max set.

If you set it to 'all episodes' it can potentially be reserving a huge amount of disk space.


----------

